# Bicolano: manay



## jondoh1967

Cant seem to find what this means and i've done some heavy search.

I think atar if referencing a volcano i.e beautiful/maganda
and Unu Nah means me and you?

"aw.. atar manay, unu nah"

anyone have an idea?

Thx


----------



## Anicol

jondoh1967 said:


> Cant seem to find what this means and i've done some heavy search.
> 
> "aw.. atar manay, unu nah"
> 
> Thx



Manay is a respectful way to say sister, usually older sister.


----------



## jondoh1967

Anicol said:


> Manay is a respectful way to say sister, usually older sister.




Thanks for the response, what is "atar unu nah" is that strictly a bicol term?

Thanks!


----------



## Anicol

jondoh1967 said:


> Thanks for the response, what is "atar unu nah" is that strictly a bicol term?



I asked a friend who speaks Bicol and they don't recognize "atar unu nah".


----------



## jondoh1967

Anicol said:


> I asked a friend who speaks Bicol and they don't recognize "atar unu nah".



Someone from Bicol said the word Atar is used to emphasize unu nah meaning "how are you" etc..


----------



## QueenInHyeon

Hi! I speak Bicol but I don't understand what this means. Except for manay, a term used to refer to an older sister, other words are not Bicolano words.


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

Hi,
*"aw.. atar manay, unu nah"*
*Atar* was incorrectly typed/encoded on that sentence. 
Because *atar* could be *"tara"* so the sentence should be "aw.. *tara* manay, unu nah" which means
 "*Ate kumusta na*?" or "How are you sis?"


*F.Y.I. *

*atar* is a slang dialect for money in Renconada Area here in Bicol Region.
(If atar will be used as the slang dialect is Renconada, the sentence will not make any sense. So I therefore conclude that is just a typo error)

I agree that *manay *is a term for a big sister. But this is commonly used here in Bicol as an endearment to women (most of the times to older women) whether you know her or not. *Manoy *is used for men 


Kisses,
*gaella
*


----------

